# IRD - Iron Road



## impala_group (12 June 2008)

Good start for this new comer....Just to start this off i think the Warramboo Project can be huge.


Some analyses showing concentrate iron grades ranging from 70.0% to 70.9%with an average of 70.4%.  By industry standards this grade of iron is almost pure Gold.

Check this out....

_The six drillholes tested three magnetic targets termed Murphy, Dolphin and Collins. Substantial intervals of magnetite-bearing gneiss were intersected in all six holes. At the Murphy Target four holes were drilled on a single section across a magnetic anomaly with a strike length of approximately 1.5 kilometres. Drill hole RCWMB-1 intersected significant width and grade magnetite mineralisation including an upper interval of 41 metres at 24.2% iron followed by a second interval of 53 metres at 21.6% iron. The two zones were separated by a 14 metre interval of non-mineralised material. At the Dolphin Target magnetite-bearing intervals in a single hole included 24 metres at 17.8% iron and 18 metres at 19.8% iron_.

What do the panel of experts think on this one??


----------



## Jochi (12 June 2008)

*Re: Iro Road's debut*

I'm not sure but that 70 percent might only be an average of the current results? Maybe the few holes they drilled were lucky? Seems like a good bargain if they have substantial amounts of iron. I vaguely remember FMG having an iron percentage of 7 - 10 percent? Not sure.

Summary: Could be a bargain, but I'll sit this one out for now.

DYOR


----------



## impala_group (13 June 2008)

_The six drillholes tested three magnetic targets termed Murphy, Dolphin and Collins. Substantial intervals of magnetite-bearing gneiss were intersected in all six holes. At the Murphy Target four holes were drilled on a single section across a magnetic anomaly with a strike length of approximately 1.5 kilometres. Drill hole RCWMB-1 intersected significant width and grade magnetite mineralisation including an upper interval of 41 metres at 24.2% iron followed by a second interval of 53 metres at 21.6% iron. The two zones were separated by a 14 metre interval of non-mineralised material. At the Dolphin Target magnetite-bearing intervals in a single hole included 24 metres at 17.8% iron and 18 metres at 19.8% iron.

The iron grades at Murphy and Dolphin are demonstrative of a magnetite content of the order of 25 percent comparable to the grade of a number of operating North American iron ore mines.

Metallurgical testwork involved the extraction of magnetite concentrates from eighteen composite samples each representing mineralised intervals of between 7 to 12 metres from four separate drillholes at Murphy and Dolphin. The 18 composites were crushed and ground to the particle size typically required in commercial operations producing iron ore pellets. Sub-samples of the ground material were sent to two separate laboratories for testing in duplicate. Amdel Laboratories retained one sub-sample while the second was sent to Australian Bulk Minerals (ABM), the operators of the Savage River mine in Tasmania. At both the Amdel and ABM laboratories magnetite was concentrated using Davis Tube magnetic separators and the resulting magnetite concentrates analysed for iron and a suite of potentially deleterious elements.

Most encouragingly, Amdel’s 18 analyses showed concentrate iron grades ranging from 70.0% to 70.9% with an average of 70.4%, while the ABM duplicate results ranged from 69.7% to 71.4% with an average of 70.3%. By industry standards this grade of iron in magnetite concentrate is excellent. Results for other elements determined also showed an excellent comparison between the two laboratories and the independent testing of the material in duplicate provides a high level of confidence in the test procedures and results.

Equally encouragingly, Midrex Corporation, who were asked to comment on the overall concentrate chemistry, have advised that the contents of elements which could prove deleterious in the DRI process fall well within the limits of acceptability. These elements include silica, alumina, alkalis, _titanium, phosphorous and sulphur.


http://www.adelaideresources.com.au/projects/warramboo IP.htm


----------



## tigerboi (13 June 2008)

*Re:HAD AREALLY GOOD LOOK AT THEM...WAITING*

Had a good look at the ipo & i think there will be chances later on to get in much cheaper...tb


----------



## impala_group (17 June 2008)

i think so as well, will keep an eye on it and see how we go from here!!


----------



## BIG MAC (18 June 2008)

Lads the Sentient boys that are the cornerstone investor know their ****- check out their website- they have helped AND, QGC and RIV amongst others from babies all the way through.

The Sentient Group are worth following.....

Hopefully some bullish statements about the drilling program aren't far away. Agree there might be a slightly cheaper entry point....Reassuring that drilling has already been done on the site


----------



## impala_group (26 June 2008)

A good gain today just short of the resistance, pleanty of buyers as well: infact the highest i think since listing.

Anyone aware of anything cutting with these guys i.e the drilling program etc??


----------



## impala_group (1 July 2008)

impala_group said:


> i think so as well, will keep an eye on it and see how we go from here!!




Tigerboi, i hope you are right coz IRD hast just been gaining well in the last couple of days.

Any ideas on whats the rush with these numerous buyers?? I took a profit a good one at that but wish i had held on for a bit longer (in experience).


----------



## enigmatic (1 July 2008)

Does anyone know how to find out what the percentage of "Smart investor" are as I'm keen on finding how many shares are left. If it is already tightly held this would be a nice one to get into. Lot of insto support


----------



## happytown (28 July 2009)

iron road are expected to release a maiden jorc inferred resource at the Warramboo Iron Project (South Aust, targetting 60-80Mt magnetite) this month (july) after a 35 hole, 7,200m stage 2 RC drilling program

expected Fe grade (*concentrate grade* 70.3% Fe average)

the drilling to date has been at the boo-loo and collins project within the Warramboo project

there are still other targets within the waramboo project area, including at murphy-dolphin (boo-loo contained therein) area as well as the seperate kopi project and hambridge project areas S of warramboo

so far only 1.8km of 50km strike length drilled

cheers 

another quality post brought to you by happytown inc


----------



## happytown (29 July 2009)

looks like the maiden jorc resource estimate will not be released this month, as fom their 4th qtr activities report ann today,



> ...
> 
> A resource estimate is currently being prepared following the guidelines of the JORC (2004) Code by Coffey Mining. *An announcement of the results of this estimate is expected to be made during the next few weeks*
> 
> ...



cheers 

another quality post brought to you by happytown inc


----------



## happytown (7 August 2009)

maiden jorc resource estimate out this morning

targetting 60-80mt magnetite

result:



> 110Mt JORC compliant Inferred Resource estimate report at the Warramboo Iron Project in South Australia
> 
> ...



cheers

another quality post brought to you by happytown inc


----------



## JimBob (7 August 2009)

I was in line to buy some options earlier in the week but i didnt want to pay the 8c ask at the time.  Lol, kicking myself now, the horse has well and truly bolted now.


----------



## happytown (7 August 2009)

only up a lazy 100% today (heads that is)

will be interesting to see the exploration target as this maiden jorc resource estimate only covers 1.8km of 50km strike length (as previously posted)

2 other fe co's reporting jorc upgrades this month

cheers 

*another quality post brought you by happytown inc
guilty your honour ... of another 100%+ return*


----------



## happytown (7 August 2009)

YELNATS said:


> Who might these be ht?
> 
> ...




yelnats they might be fms and ioh

fms is overdue - its the maiden jorc resource for ajax (approx 90Mt expected based on exp target) and a general jorc upgrade as a result - see fms thread

ioh is due to report a jorc resource estimate upgrade for iron valley this month

i wouldn't expect either to produce 100% sp rises on the anns

indeed fms may come under some selling pressure due to the recent .053 spp (currently @ .059 and as i said overdue for ann release - was expected end of july)

ioh had an approx 10-15% sp increase at their last iron valley jorc resource upgrade couple of months back

there is a thread in the commodities forum titled 'upcoming resource upgrades 'n' drill results' which i update irregularly

cheers 

another quality post brought to you by happytown inc


----------



## YELNATS (7 August 2009)

happytown said:


> yelnats they might be fms and ioh




Thanks for your analysis ht. I've have fms on my watchlists for some time, will now add ioh and ird as well.


----------



## Lydias (7 August 2009)

Hi, is it too late to buy this share now? 
Any chase it'll go up in the next few week? 
Or will it drop back to 0.30-.040 something and should I wait until then?

Sorry to ask these kinds of question. I'm new to share trading and not sure if I should purchase something that has risen so dramatically in a day or should I wait.


----------



## prawn_86 (7 August 2009)

Lydias,

It is against ASIC rules for members to give financial advice. These are questions you need to ask yourself and base the answers on your own research.

Go and look at what has happened to other co's in this situation.

Prawn


----------



## JimBob (8 August 2009)

Besides the cost of getting it out of the ground, what is the difference between 70% DSO Fe and the 70% Iron concentrate Iron Road will produce?  I know DSO you pretty much dig it out and ship it out but are there any other differences?


----------



## happytown (1 September 2009)

ann out this morning on massive mag exploration target, just for warramboo, stated as 4Bt



> ...
> 
> Independent interpretation suggests an *exploration potential of 2.8 - 5.7 billion tonnes of magnetite* gneiss at the Warramboo project in South Australia.
> 
> ...



cheers 

another quality post brought to you by happytown inc


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 September 2009)

wow another CXM in the making?

Wonder if the Chinese are watching them/running the ruler over them too


----------



## happytown (1 September 2009)

cxm have mag expl target about a half/third of ird

ird have no jv partner yet

wisco (wuhan) have jv 's with 3 other sa fe's - cxm, wpg, ife

at cxm's lo-ball $0.18 p/t, 4Bt x .18 = $720M (cxm agreed to a price of $0.18 p/t for up to 1Bt, no charge for in excess of 1Bt)

ird have approx 101M shares/options all up, current sp $.56, MC approx $56.9M

they also have more extensive tenements elsewhere in SA, prospective for Fe as well as tenements in WA

any other fe jnr's with expl target of 4 billion tons mag

cheers 

another quality post brought to you by happytown inc
life is sweeeeeeetttttt


----------



## happytown (8 September 2009)

ann out this morning on ird's other sa tenements, the west gawler fe project, re rock chip samling, av fe 53.4%

up a delightful 300% since just before drilling results released less than 2 months ago

cheers 

another cha-ching post brought to you by happytown inc
now looking to hire


----------



## AngusSmart (29 January 2010)

New to the forum,

But i have been holding Ird for some time now and am quiet happy to hang on for some time more!

i got an email from comsec about their release and it was the first stock i watched all the way down to 5c i then bought around 30c or so. and then again around 55c


----------



## AngusSmart (11 March 2010)

Good news on IRD today with another drilling program Approval going ahead!

starting to look promising!! 

http://asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01045706


----------



## AngusSmart (14 April 2010)

Up around 25% already today? on no news?

it has been going up for a few weeks now with zero to little volume traded..

is anyone else holding this?


----------



## springhill (2 August 2012)

MC - $48m
SP - 30.5c
Shares - 161m
Options - Nil
Cash - $6.5m

*FULLY UNDERWRITTEN $40M CAPITAL RAISING TO CONTINUE DEVELOPMENT OF EXPANDED CENTRAL EYRE IRON PROJECT*
Iron Road announced a fully underwritten 31-for-40 accelerated non-renounceable entitlement offer of new Iron Road shares at an offer price of $0.32 per New Share to raise approximately $40 million. The Entitlement Offer comprises an institutional component and a retail component . The Entitlement Offer is fully underwritten by CIBC Australia Ltd.
Funds raised from the Entitlement Offer will be used to continue the significant progress made to date on the Definitive Feasibility Study (DFS) for the expanded Central Eyre Iron Project (CEIP), which is evaluating annual production of 20 million tonnes of premium iron product as well as initiating associated land acquisitions.
Iron Road will also devote funds from the Entitlement Offer to the completion of a scoping study for the smaller Gawler Iron Project, which may offer the opportunity for development of an initial revenue generating project, ahead of the CEIP.
Highlights
● The ongoing DFS work includes evaluation of an expanded production profile for CEIP which offers significant scope for operating cost reduction and reduced unit cost per installed tonne of export capacity.
● Gawler Iron Project offers potential for development on a shorter timeframe than required for CEIP.
● High calibre team now in place enables Iron Road to grow the company’s iron ore business.
● Entitlement Offer fully underwritten by CIBC Australia Ltd, a wholly owned subsidiary of Canadian Imperial Bank of Commerce, a major Canadian chartered financial institution.
● The Retail Entitlement Offer is fully sub-underwritten by major Iron Road shareholder, and private equity resources fund, the Sentient Group.

*Central Eyre Iron Project*
● Stage VII drilling programme at ‘Rob Roy’ completed, confirming strike continuity of the orebody to the east and the Stage VII Extension drilling programme commenced.
● Exploration target for Stage VII ‘Rob Roy’ drilling programme was increased from 400-700Mt to 700-900Mt magnetite gneiss with a grade of 16-18% iron estimated1.
● Definitive Feasibility Study (DFS) activities continued to advance engineering for the mine, process plant, tailings storage and major infrastructure facilities. Proposals for study services were received for utilities, support and ancillary facilities.
● 1,100m of PQ size core submitted for comminution and beneficiation tests along with quantitative mineralogical characterisation.
● Completion of 26 geotechnical boreholes and 32 trenches.
● Dynamic simulation of ore treatment and concentrate handling has advanced to select or confirm sizes of major equipment to deliver 20Mtpa of concentrate.
● Community engagement continued, including Focus Group meetings with community, business and District Council participants.
*
Gawler Iron Project*
● Initial assay results from Stage II diamond drilling programme received. Core samples selected for petrological studies to define ore types, host rock mineralisation to facilitate final design of metallurgical studies.
*
Corporate*
● Iron Road secured 90% of the iron rights at Gawler with final cash payment of $1.15M.
● Exploration Licence 4849 (Warramboo) was granted over former Exploration Licence 3699 for a further term of two years.


----------



## basilio (7 February 2021)

Iron Road has announced some major developments in the past two months. Most significant announcement is a Green Manufacturing plan to produce high quality iron pellets using Hydrogen. Mitsubishi Heavy Industries is a cornerstone investor in the project

SP has jumped from .04 to .34c in the past 8months and doubled since Jan 11th.



			http://clients2.weblink.com.au/news/pdf_2%5C02329982.pdf
		



			http://clients2.weblink.com.au/news/pdf_2%5C02334340.pdf


----------



## greggles (8 June 2021)

Watching IRD closely. After retreating back to 18c last month IRD has fired up again and is back trading between 30c and 35c. Volume has fallen off and it is in a consolidation phase at the moment.

Supply appears to be limited and it looks to be primed to make another strong move. My guess is it will be up. Time will tell.


----------



## frugal.rock (6 April 2022)

Iron stocks slowly reacting to rising iron price. 
(Watching LCY tomorrow)

This chart looks ok I thought?


----------

